# 2x Diablo 3 Gästepass zu vergeben



## wangaz (19. September 2012)

Tag auch,

ich habe hier noch 2x einen Diablo 3 Gästepass rumliegen für diejenigen die sich das Spiel gerne anschauen würden bevor sie es kaufen.

Bei interesse einfach eine PN an mich mit den Betreff "Diablo 3 Gästepass". Die ersten 2 bekommen sie dann auch schon.


----------



## jolk (20. September 2012)

Mittlerweile braucht man keinen Gästepass mehr, man kann sich die Testversion direkt einfach so holen.


----------

